# He's getting a Big Boy now.



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon is 16 weeks old today


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Awwwwww Dillon is beautiful!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I just wanna stroke his lush fur:001_tt1:

I don't know my breeds very well so what breed is he?  x


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, what a cutie!! Very huggable!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> I just wanna stroke his lush fur:001_tt1:
> 
> I don't know my breeds very well so what breed is he?  x


He's a Briard, a french sheep dog..

He's getting so big I can hardly pick him up any more.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

gosh hes so big already!! how much does he weigh?

hes beautiful x


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

He is lovely and what big paws he has


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ducky said:


> gosh hes so big already!! how much does he weigh?
> 
> hes beautiful x


We weighed him this morning he's 17.2 kgs


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful! Look at the size of those paws- he's going to be bloody huge! 
xxxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> He is absolutely beautiful! Look at the size of those paws- he's going to be bloody huge!
> xxxxx


I was just thinking that :lol:

Gorgeous dog


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He's definitely growing so handsome, he grows so fast..


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> We weighed him this morning he's 17.2 kgs


jeeeeezo! thats huuuuge! my wee man is the same age and he is about 4.5kgs hehe. 
how much did amber weigh as an adult? do you think he will weigh a lot more as he is male?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is soooo adorable! What a good boy to sit for his photo like that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

:001_wub: awww!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ducky said:


> jeeeeezo! thats huuuuge! my wee man is the same age and he is about 4.5kgs hehe.
> how much did amber weigh as an adult? do you think he will weigh a lot more as he is male?


Amber weighed around 38kgs, and yes I think he will weigh more than Amber.

At least you can pick your pup for a cuddle, I tried to pick him up today, no chance, I can only cuddle him when he gets on the sofa or if I sit on the floor.:lol:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Amber weighed around 38kgs, and yes I think he will weigh more than Amber.
> 
> At least you can pick your pup for a cuddle, I tried to pick him up today, no chance, I can only cuddle him when he gets on the sofa or if I sit on the floor.:lol:


but he will be so soft and snuggly so up on the sofa is a good idea


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

what a gorgeous boy!


----------

